# New Snail Home!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Since my 15 gallon tank needs new occupents and I am getting a shipment of snails in next week, I decided that it would become my snail tank. Right now I put my 2 big Apple Snails into it just so it stays cycled for the little snails im getting. Not sure yet if the big ones will be staying in it or not yet. Anyway here are a couple pictures of the tank and my snails.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are those canas? The "spike" of the swirl makes me asume it's not a brid, though I've been wrong before


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

You could get some fine gravel and have

Canas
Greater Pond Snails
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Other cool snails
Even brids


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup, I love your snails :-D


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks. Im pretty sure they are Brigs but i could be wrong... The one whos sprial you can see in the pic has the top part broken right off so maybe thats why you think it might be a Cana. I know the ones im getting this week are Brigs for sure and ill post some pictures of them when i get them in .


----------

